# Ciocc 80's catalogue scans



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Here you go Ciocc lovers:

View attachment 281638


View attachment 281639


View attachment 281640


View attachment 281641


View attachment 281642


View attachment 281643


View attachment 281644


View attachment 281645


View attachment 281646


View attachment 281647


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice bikes, never saw a tandem CIOCC before!


----------

